# Muscletech's Halo new post workout forumla



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

MuscleTech Presents: Anabolic Halo

Arctic Fruit Punch

2.4 Lbs.

Supplement Facts

Serving Size 27Gram(1scoop)

Servings Per Container40

Energy: 80

Fat Calories: 0g

Total Carbohydrates: 19g

Sugars: 9g

Thiamin(as Thiamin Mononitrate) 0.5mg

Riboflavin(as Vitamin B2) 0.57mg

Niacin 0.33mg

Vitamin B6(as Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) 0.64mg

Vitamin B12(as Cyanocobalamin) 20mcg

Iron 0.1mg

Sodium 120mg

Anabolic Halo? Proprietary Blend 24.832grams (I like grams better )

(Powered By Patent-Pending Jet Pulverizing , Hammer Milling, Lyophilization Cryogenic Technologies)

Supercritical Growth Factor

Dextrose Monohydrate

Maltodextrin

Creatine Monohydrate

Creatine Malate

Creatine Taurinate

L-Lysine HCL

N-Acetyl L-Valine

L-Valine Alpha-Ketoglutarate

L-Valine Ethyl Ester HCL

L-Isoleucine Pyroglutamate

L-Isoleucine Ethyl Ester HCL

N-Acetyl L-Phenylalanine

L-Threonine

L-Histidine

L-Histidine Alpha-Ketoglutarate

L-Methionine

Pure Anabolic ICE Crystal

L-Leucine

Evodia Powder (As Tetradium Rutacarpum)

Big Catuaba Powder (As Trichillia Catigua)

L-Leucine Isovaleric Acid

N-Acetyl L-Leucine

L-Leucine Ketoisocaproate

L-Leucine Pyroglutamate

Alpha-Amino L-Butyrate

Alpha-Hydroxyisocaproic Acid (HICA)

11-Hydroxy Yohimbine (8 Mcg)

FREE-TEST Cold Burn

L-Carnitine Fumarate

Coleus Forskohlii Extract (Root)

Standardized For 10% Forskolin And Supplying Isoforskolin And 7-Deacetylforskolin

Vitus Vinifera Extract (Skin)

Standardized For 20% Proanthocyanidins

18 Beta Glycyrrhetinic Acid

Acetyl L-Carnitine HCL

Acetyl L-Carnitine L-Arginine HCL

GH Sub-Zero

Wasabia Japonica Powder

Yohimbine Extract (As Pausinystalia Yohimbe)(Bark) 2mg

Rubus Idaeus Powder

L-Aspartic Acid

Beta Alanine

L-Glutamine

Muira Puama Powder

Maca Powder (As Lepidium Meyenii)

Sandalwood Powder

Bacopa Monniera Extract (Aerial Parts)

Standardized For 20% Bacosides

Deanol Bitartrate

Tylophora Indica Extract (Leaf)

Standardized For 0.1% Alkaloids

Quercetin Dihydrate

Cassia Extract (Cinnamomum Cassia)(Bark)

Standardized For 40% Polyphenols

Growth Isotherm

Flos Chrysanthemi Extract (As Chrysanthemum Morifolium)(Flower)

Standardized For Luteolin And Apigenin

N-Acetyl-5-Methoxytryptamine

L-Ornithine

L-Ornithine Eicosanoate

Geum Japonicum Extract (Whole Plant)

Standardized For 2% Triterpene

Rubus Coreanus Powder

Fadogia Agrestis Powder

Propolis Extract (From Bee Pollen)

Mistletoe Extract (As Viscum Album)(Stem) (is this for Christmas)

Idebenone

Alpha Glycerophosphocholine

Cis-9, 10-Octadecenoamide

Artichoke Flavonoids (As Cynara Scolymus L.)(Root)

Standardized For 5% Icariin

Muscle Hail Storm

Adenosine 5' Triphosphate Disodium Salt (ATP)

Adenosine 5' Monophosphate Free Acid (AMP)

Cytidine 5' Monophosphate Free Acid (CMP)

Guanosine 5' Monophosphate Disodium Salt (GMP)

High Performance ATF-4 Insulin Coolant ?

Fenugreek Extract (As Trigonella Foenum-Graecum)(Seed)

Standardized For 5% Trigonelline And 40% Galactomannan

D-Mannose



*Good gravy thats a lot of stuff!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you think they are trying to make the name sound like the drug halotestin or the xbox game halo?!PMSL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it prob costs twice as much as the game Halo, lol


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

fuk me not another mircale product!!!.... stop!!!, Jay Cutler will be too big to get into the olympia venue!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Con said:


> Do you think they are trying to make the name sound like the drug halotestin or the xbox game halo?!PMSL


I thought that, if I could be as hard as master cheif im there!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You had me at halo...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

or Halo like in Minority Report where everyone who gets halo'd turns into a dribbling spaz and wee's themselves


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Or Halo as in the marketting people are Angels and they wouldn't lie... Honest...


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

No one tried it then? lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

so without every1 bashing muscletech does any1 think that this will work?????

Come on guys some of you have got to know your stuff about these ingredients and their effects on your body while training!


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I think like all supplements it has it's place, but IMHO, I would rather spend the money on my grocery bill....


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yh and me as i do TBH i dont use that many supplements but when i do use them i get them really really cheap so was just wondering if this would do anything or like most other muscletech products go in through the mouth and out through the a$$ 

Just curios


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Well Chris some of the ingrediants are worth while, some I know are not and some are new on me (this rarely happens so God knows where they've dragged them from). Either way the propiatry blend only contains 24 grams so there's not enough of anything in there to do any good)

for example Poliquins minimum recomendation for BCAA mix is 20g, for ALCAR is 3g and the total is only 24 g and thats but only a couple of the ingrediants. It's another case of lets throw everything with any possible link to test boosting/recovery/anti catabolic in one tub and see if it works. It never does, the good products tend to have very few ingrediants as they tend to choose the one's that work only.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheers m8 the only reason i asked is i have been using Creakic and they are $hit i wouldnt recommend them to any1 TBH however i do like (now dont laugh) the Holland and Barrett's as i have got good increases and gains from that plus it has got sugar in as you need sugar right after a workout (so i have been told and also have read)


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

In my experience, Muscletech products are WAY overhyped, over advertised, and dont work any better than a similar product half its price.

.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Chris4Pez said:


> Cheers m8 the only reason i asked is i have been using Creakic and they are $hit i wouldnt recommend them to any1 TBH however i do like (now dont laugh) the Holland and Barrett's as i have got good increases and gains from that plus it has got sugar in as you need sugar right after a workout (so i have been told and also have read)


Chris I never take in sugars after a Workout.

Vitargo every time.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

it wont be long until this man has his own versition, i may try it then lol

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MUSCLETECH-CREAKIC-CELLTECH-CELL-TECH-CREATINE-COMBO_W0QQitemZ310006305446QQihZ021QQcategoryZ97034QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Some one on here must have bought off this guy???


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

i seen that the other day cant remember what i was searching for, he keeps getting away with it though, i nearly got booted off Ebay when i was selling a phone, it was a Nokia and i put samsung, sony ericsson etc.. to increase page hits...Ebay removed my auction within about 10 minutes and threatened to ban me...mind you i doubt anyone at Ebay knows the differerence between cell tech and cell pec lol


----------

